# What the....



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't know "what the"? but my 3 deeps here in "COLD" Wisconsin seem to be well prepared for winter. Feed sugar syrup, 2-1.. ?? Pics look nice!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

"How do I go about feeding half my yard?"
50 views and 1 reply?
Thanks oldbee, 
I know what to feed them, just how do I feed just the lightweights?


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

newbee 101 said:


> "How do I go about feeding half my yard?"
> 50 views and 1 reply?
> Thanks oldbee,
> I know what to feed them, just how do I feed just the lightweights?


I'm in a similar situation with a lot fewer hives. Got a few heavy weights and a light weight but packed small hive. I'm putting an inner cover, a third deep, and feeding from a pail. I'll put the pail in at night. I have blue painter's tape at all the corners to discourage robbers. Entrances are clamped down. So far, so good. The hive is putting on weight now.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Just open feed everybody, then rob from the rich...


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Did you need to post in the photo section? Your pics don't add anything to your particular question. Perhaps a post in the other forums would have elicited more responses. 

Last year I did as dcross suggests and openly fed using a large dog watering bottle (filled with syrup) upside down on a stand purchased from Wal Mart. I put it a few hundred feet from the hives. Worked well.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Top feeders work great in the fall...they can pack away a lot of syrup in a short amount of time. Boardman feeders with entrance reducers. Frame feeders work pretty good too.

But doesn't sound like you have either one...

Ziplock baggies filled with syrup on the top bars with a slit (becareful, a leak can cause bigger problems).

Simple way is just to use quart jars, pop a lot of little holes in the lid, and put them upsidedown over the topbars, with 1/4 " spaces underneath, covered with an empty super. You can get 4 quart jars or more on a hive at a time.

Most of the above solutions require you to put on at least a veil to refill, but it usually goes pretty quick.

Rick


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

newbee, I would start with the baggie feeders This is all I now use to feed my bees. You need to know if there is a problem in the hive. My experience has found that a hive should be able to empty the baggie in 24 hours (3 qts of 2-1 sugar water) if not there is something not right in that hive. You might want to think about combining your weak hives.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

newbee 101: "I know what to feed them, just how do I feed the lightweights". I "know nothing",.. OB...................sorry. As far as 'baggie feeders", you can buy them from Brushy Mountain, or can be made "cheaply" i guess if you have the tools; save a few dollars from buying shallow supers that you might not need. Happy beekeeping!!


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

newbee,.....I'm using some medium frame feeders which hold over a gallon each,and take up 2 frames worth of space,...but they're great for getting alot of syrup, real fast, to the bees in a medium box ....


----------

